# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال مهم درباره کلاس زبان

## Hosein_konkoori

سلام دوستان
آیا به نظرتون تو سال چهارم کلاس زبان رو ادامه بدم یا نه بعد از 5 سال ولش کنم ؟؟؟؟
ممنون که وقت میزارید و جواب میدید

----------


## imaginedragon

بستگی به تايمش داره اگه دو روز در هفتس خیلی فک نکنم آسیبی وارد کنه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## John4954

> سلام دوستان
> آیا به نظرتون تو سال چهارم کلاس زبان رو ادامه بدم یا نه بعد از 5 سال ولش کنم ؟؟؟؟
> ممنون که وقت میزارید و جواب میدید


بستگی به خودت داره.وقتی ببینی زمانش نداری بهتره ولش کنی مخصوصا اگر در سطح کنکور و دبیرستان ازش نتیجه گرفته باشی.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Healer

کلاس زبان که بد نیست میتونه بهتون کمکم بکنه البته اگه زمانش به بطالت نره و قبل و بعدش کلی وقت تلف نشه خوبه که هیچ عالیه
ت مسیرم میتونید یه کتاب لقمه ای چیزی بخونید

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان
> آیا به نظرتون تو سال چهارم کلاس زبان رو ادامه بدم یا نه بعد از 5 سال ولش کنم ؟؟؟؟
> ممنون که وقت میزارید و جواب میدید


من از سال سوم ول کردم :Yahoo (117): بعد از 7 سال

----------


## khParya

من جای تو بودم ادامه میدادم هیچ نمی ارزه ولش کنی و دوباره بخونیش نصفی از مطالبت از ذهنت می پره به نظر من ادامش بده و به چشم یک زنگ تفریح نگاهش کن

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hosein_konkoori


سلام دوستان
آیا به نظرتون تو سال چهارم کلاس زبان رو ادامه بدم یا نه بعد از 5 سال ولش کنم ؟؟؟؟
ممنون که وقت میزارید و جواب میدید


من خودم ول کردم ولی به نظرم برو و به عنوان یه تفریح و چیزی که بهت انگیزه درس خوندن میده بهش نگاه کن. البته اگه ازش لذت میبری*

----------


## ehsan7777777

بستگی به خودت و موسسه ای که می ری داره ...
اگه کانون زبان ایران رو می ری ، تا اونجایی که یادم می یاد ، قبل از رفتن به هر جلسه ، باید کلی تایم واسه حل ورک بوک و انجام تکالیفش و خوندن محتوای جلسه ی اون روز و نوشتن summery واسه ریدینگ و غیره رو انجام می دادیم که انصافا واسه یه نفر که در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی تحصیل می کنه واقعا وقت گیره...

ولی اگه یه موسسه دیگه میری که واسه آمادگی قبل از هر جلسه ، تایم زیادی ازت نمی گیره ، خوب می تونی ادامش بدی ...

----------


## hosseinf1

اگر تا الان به اندازه ای زبانت قوی شده که برای کنکورت کفایت کنه پیشنهاد میکنم این یکسال فعلا ادامه نده
چون حداقل ۳ ساعت برای هر جلسه ازت وقت میگیره و میتونی از این زمان استفاده خیلی بهتری ببری

----------


## محسن حاجیان

من میگم برو کلاس زبان 
راستی کتاب چی میخونی زبان ؟
بیا پی وی بگول بهم  :Yahoo (76):

----------

